# 7410 pto



## ashland (Jul 15, 2011)

Pto will not run. Switch is fine , have power leaving the switch not at plug in, tested solenoid it works. Tried 12 volt direct nothing happens?

Thanks


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

If it starts to turn & then stops, check speed sensor. If it doesn't try to turn at all, do a resistance check across the solenoid. Should be 10-12 ohms. If you have the twist style PTO knob, it's a three way switch & can be bad although it has power to it.


----------



## ashland (Jul 15, 2011)

A little more info , i tried switch and speed sensor i another tractor , same with solenoid. Both work. Have power coming out the switch but not to solenoid . Have run two wires direct from cigarette lighter, solenoid opens and closes. going to try it with tractor on, might have to run power to speed sensor. What do you think?

Thanks for the response.


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't run power to speed sensor. It is magnetic pickup. If you don't have power to the solenoid then you should hunt for an open or do a continuity test from each wire end while unplugged. That will tell you if your wire integrity is good. That PTO switch has power supply to it plus it sends power signal out that alternates depending on what position the switch is in. Two wires should be hot at the switch.


----------



## ashland (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks

It is working .


----------

